# Smell of fuel



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey, Im a :newbie: from Australia and just got a new car.
'94 Nissan Bluebird

Now the problem is when the fuel is over half a tank there quite a strong smell of fuel when the car is warm... I dont know whats going on. Im not very car-minded, but im working on it. Theres no visible leaks and ive been assured by 3 mechanics that its probably not a problem, but its still thoroughly annoying and just straight out off-putting - so any suggestions?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

I think there is a tube in the trunk that vents. Its in the compartment where the jack is located. I think thats what it is.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

There is no vent from the tank to anywhere. That's why there is pressure in the tank when you open the gas cap. If there was a vent, it would never build up pressure.

I had a fuel smell in my 94, and it turned out to be a leaking gasket on the top of the fuel tank where you gain access to the fuel pump. There is a rubber gasket gasket there that was leaking. A new gasket is about $15 from the dealer. Changed it myself ... just be sure the gas level is down some or it's a pain to change out with fuel trying to leak out. When tightening the ring on top, put a little AmorAll on the threads so it's easier to tighten ... makes a big difference when tighening that big plastic ring.

If you remove the liner in the trunk you will see a black metal plate where you can look in and see the top of the gas tank. Remove the 4 bolts that hold the plate on, and look down on top of the tank to see if you find fuel leaking there.


----------



## Unbalanced (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, i just filled up, so ill check it out midway through next week.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Unbalanced said:


> Well, i just filled up, so ill check it out midway through next week.


The best time to check for fuel leakage around the top of the tank cap is when it's full. Mine leaked more when full then when not ... and right after I filled up is when I really could smell gas fumes.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

rod_88 said:


> I think there is a tube in the trunk that vents. Its in the compartment where the jack is located. I think thats what it is.


So what is this tube for? :newbie:


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

The only place the gas tank vents is in/out the gas cap.

If he's smelling lots of gas fumes, it could be a defective gas cap too.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

rod_88 said:


> So what is this tube for? :newbie:


Anyone?! :loser:


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

rod_88 said:


> Anyone?! :loser:


I guarantee you, there is no "vent tube" on the gas tank as it's a sealed system. The gas cap is the only thing that vents it, and it's a controlled vent. That's why you hear a hissing sound when you open the gas cap ... because there is some slight pressure in the tank, which is controlled by the gas cap vent.

The hose in the compartment where the jack is most likely is some kind of drain for water or something like that. Go trace the hose down and see where it goes to ... I bet it's not the gas tank.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Altima SSS said:


> I guarantee you, there is no "vent tube" on the gas tank as it's a sealed system. The gas cap is the only thing that vents it, and it's a controlled vent. That's why you hear a hissing sound when you open the gas cap ... because there is some slight pressure in the tank, which is controlled by the gas cap vent.
> 
> The hose in the compartment where the jack is most likely is some kind of drain for water or something like that. Go trace the hose down and see where it goes to ... I bet it's not the gas tank.


I picked up on that, but whats the hose thats next to the tire jack connected to because its connected to something because ive treid pulling on it.


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

rod_88 said:


> I picked up on that, but whats the hose thats next to the tire jack connected to because its connected to something because ive treid pulling on it.


I looked in that area on my 94, and all I saw was a wire harness and the power antenna and the coax antenna cable. Maybe that's what you're seeing.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

no, its like a see through yellow rubber tube that has a cut in it. Ill take a picture of it and post it. :idhitit:


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

@ Rod_88 does your Altima is equiped with an electric roof ? Mine have one and the water (rain) fall from both side behing the rear wheels by this tube , and also there is 2 in the front so the 4 corners of the roof drain .

By the way I had some smell of fuel 2 years ago but in my case there was some leak visible in the front , the fuel line (or part of it ) was replaced.


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I don't think i do have an electric roof, but this sorta makes sense. Thanks man, you were helpfull.


----------



## icfreely (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah i had that problem with my bluebird. Although at first i thought the smell was petrol but it was actually the airconditioner fluid/water which is meant to leak out once the air con is on. However the mechanic had a look at it and the water/fluid was getting trapped somewhere and wouldnt leak out and as a result the smell of the fluid (its rather pungent) blew through the vents. It might not be ur problem but its worth lookin at it. its pretty easy to fix


----------



## taxidriver (Mar 1, 2008)

Most of our cars develop leaks around the fuel injectors. 2400cc engine. Smells awful, especially with the heat on but also without.

It's usually either that or the fuel pump gasket.


----------

